# Hommage "affordable" à Audemars/Werdelin/Hublot



## Germanox (Jan 17, 2016)

La mode en ce moment chez les micromarques c'est soit on fait une rebrand de la Submariner, soit on fait une "affordable luxury swiss quartz watch" à la Daniel Wellington !

C'est plutôt rafraîchissant de voir que quelqu'un se donne du mal à faire un hommage à Audemars/Werdelin/Hublot (marques que je vénère mais qui me sont inaccessibles).
Le design avec le boitier fait CNC est vraiment agressif et unique. Du jamais vu pour une "affordable" !
Je viens de le soutenir sur KS, ça faisait un moment que j'avais rien "pledged" dessus.

Il utilise un chrono "VK series" de Seiko, un méchaquartz (quartz hybride avec partie méchanique qui fait que le chrono aie une aiguille des secondes "smooth"). 
J'aime bien ce mécanisme, et ce projet me permet de le redécouvrir (j'avais une Nezumi racing avec qui était super mais je l'ai vendu :roll

Voilà le lien du projet avec toutes les infos détaillées :

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...tched-modular-x-frame-seer-chro?ref=discovery

Vous en pensez quoi ?

Quelques photos pour se rincer l'oeil ;-)


----------

